# Acupuncture



## sweetpeazz (Jun 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried acupuncture for SA or generalized anxiety? I wondering if it something that could help.


----------



## GrimmRider (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm very curious about this treatment also, I have an oppurtunity to try it and today heard a very assuring story about a woman that had terrible generalized anxiety problems that found it to work very well for her. I am ready to try anything so I feel like I need to give it a shot myself.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

This is supposed to help mainly with physical symptoms(esp. muscle tension), right?


----------



## sweetpeazz (Jun 14, 2009)

I tried a long time ago for something else and had some good results. I want tried it for my insomnia and was wondering if it could with SA or generalized anxiety.


----------



## Scotso (Jul 11, 2009)

I also want to try this, I've read medical journals that note significant benefits of acupuncture for many conditions.


----------



## butterfly75 (Jan 18, 2013)

I tried it for the first time last night and it was amazing!. What release!!! 2nd session next week


----------



## johnwanning (Aug 3, 2013)

*acupuncture*



sweetpeazz said:


> Has anyone tried acupuncture for SA or generalized anxiety? I wondering if it something that could help.


Its worth a try.Chinese herbal medicine and acupuncture is the best way of treating any pain and illness.They really are stress booster.


----------

